# Scared of TV...Help!



## Chrystine (Jun 20, 2008)

About a week ago, my husband and I rearranged our bedroom and put up a wall-mounted TV. The TV is almost the same one as in our living room, which Camille has no problem with that one. Ever since putting it up, Camille refuses to come into the bedroom. We can carry her in and put her on the bed and she buries her face in the blankets. If she sees or hears me reach for the remote control, she instantly stands up, puts her ears up, and looks around terrified. Usually we can calm her down to the point where she won't try to run away, but the minute we get off the bed, she runs downstairs and hides.

Yesterday afternoon we tried to "desensitize" her by letting her sniff the tv, touch the tv, etc. We also tried to show her it's the same as the other one (I know she's a dog, but we're desparate). She still would not come upstairs at all. I tried using treats to get her upstairs and that eventually worked, but the minute she heard something she didn't like, she ran out of the room and wouldn't come back.

Now, she also has seizures when she gets really scared. One vet we saw said that this is not possible, but we know for a fact that it is. Whenever she gets overly anxious or agitated, she sends herself into a full-blown seizure. So, she had one yesterday after the whole "desensitizing" thing.

Last night she would not come upstairs to bed. My husband said we should just leave her to come up when she gets lonely, but I couldn't do that to her. I went downstairs to get her and she was hiding under an end table. I called her out and she ran into her crate to hide. I left her down there, but my husband went down a little while later and got her. She shook for awhile after getting in bed with us, but she eventually calmed down and slept through the night.

This morning, when I woke up and turned on the news, she freaked out. I calmed her down and she was okay while I was laying with her, but as soon as I got up, she tried to leave. I told her to lay down and she did, but she was looking all over like something was going to get her. The minute I turned on the shower, she bolted out of the room and hid behind the sofa.

I don't know what to do with her. My husband thinks she'll get over it, but I'm not so sure. Any suggestions on how to get her to not be so scared?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You're making too big a deal of the TV. That only reinforces Camilles belief that it's something to be afraid of. Don't try to calm her down....that makes things worse. Flickering lights/movement and noise overhead is one of the scariest things for all animals. 
Leave the TV on but, have the sound off. Go about your normal routine ignoring the TV and Camille. Throw some treats on the floor leading into the bedroom and the bedroom floor itself. You ignore the treats...hopefully, she will snatch them up as you make your rounds. What you're trying to do is change her perception...good things happen near that scary TV. 
If you see improvement, now turn the sound on low and repeat the process.
Don't try feeding her in front of the TV yet...that's too much, too soon but, something else you can do when she is more comfortable with the TV.


----------



## Chrystine (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for your advice. I will try this out this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes. She usually gets over things quickly, but I worry about her.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Is it possible that the TV is emitting a very high frequency of sound? Perhaps the dog can hear it, but you can't? I know fluorescent light bulbs "hum", so theoretically a TV could, too. If she isn't afraid of other TV's, maybe it's something funky with this one?


----------



## Chrystine (Jun 20, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Is it possible that the TV is emitting a very high frequency of sound? Perhaps the dog can hear it, but you can't? I know fluorescent light bulbs "hum", so theoretically a TV could, too. If she isn't afraid of other TV's, maybe it's something funky with this one?


There is some truth to this theory. She now is only afraid of the TV if we turn it on with her in the room. Last night she had a bath and then ran upstairs and jumped into bed with us. She slept all night just fine. 

We are able to turn on the TV with her in the room if one of us rubs her ears so she can't hear it. I can hear a sight buzz when the TV turns on, but it is no different than the sound the TV in our living room makes. I'm not sure why it bothers her so much since they are pretty much the same TV (same brand, almost the same size).

We are doing better as far as treats and belly rubs when she comes up there and isn't freaking out. She's acting more scared of most things now and she goes through these phases where everything including her tail scares her.

If anyone has anymore ideas or suggestions, we're more than willing to try them.

Thanks!


----------

